# Blue Kaleidoscope



## Toni (Aug 12, 2010)

This has to be one of my favorites so far, I love _this _color blue in the Kaleidoscope cane on the pen.  I love to share my pens on IAP, hope you have not gotten tired of seeing them


----------



## Lenny (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm very tired!  But still Love seeing your pens! I think this is one of your best ones!  

now it's time for sleep :wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy shoe strings bat girl that is sharper than a samurai sword, and your photography is better than se.......well maybe not, but definitely better than mine.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 12, 2010)

Fantastic!   How do you do that? :befuddled:


----------



## lwalden (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh WOW, that is sharp looking!! Please, please post a picture of it capped as well...  please!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool Toni !


----------



## Laurenr (Aug 12, 2010)

That is just plain gorgeous! Terrific work. I am inspired.

Lauren


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll never get tired of seeing your art Toni . This one looks fantastic , love the color and pattern .


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## Toni (Aug 12, 2010)

lwalden said:


> Oh WOW, that is sharp looking!! Please, please post a picture of it capped as well... please!


For you Lyle n/p!!:biggrin:


----------



## CaptG (Aug 12, 2010)

Darth Toni strikes again.  Just when I am starting to feel good about my pc pens, she pulls this out and knocks me back into reality.  Awesome pen Toni.


----------



## LouCee (Aug 12, 2010)

Super job, it looks great!


----------



## Toni (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you Everyone!!


----------



## el_d (Aug 13, 2010)

Very Nice. It looks good with the Black Ti.


----------



## arioux (Aug 13, 2010)

How can a pen turner get tired of looking at pens like that.  Beautyfull work.  I suspect you have an option on the next featured pen with this one.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 13, 2010)

Toni,
Absolutely fabulous we have a Turkish son in law and when I visited Istanbul and wherever a while ago your pen holds that mystique the extraordinary appeal of the Mosaiic work found in that country. Gets better all the time you and Ratty and the feather casters etc. Refreshing pics and conversation as well.

Regards Peter.
PS I like it best posted those pens lose a lot naked. Too much kit.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2010)

Toni,

The pen is just wonderful!!  Was this one turned on the lathe or assembled per your polymer clay tutorial?


----------



## penfancy (Aug 13, 2010)

Incredible work, Toni. How could I get tired of looking at your art?


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 13, 2010)

Stunning pen.  You've sure come a long way since your slimlines a few months ago, Toni.  Great job and nice photos!

- Joe


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 13, 2010)

That is just plain AWESOME.


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just amazing!  Love your photography, too!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful pen!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 13, 2010)

Toni~ that is beautiful~


----------



## gawdelpus (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous as usual , I think I like the single color a little more than the "english cottage garden ones " hehe, but thats just me ,cheers ~ John :biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Aug 13, 2010)

Great job!  I like the way one black line zig zags the length of the pen, and the other is perfectly straight. The match across the centerband looks perfect, and the blank to metal fit looks spot on.  

And to think it was less than 6 months ago that you got all bent out of shape because somebody called some your first slimlines "sloppy".  That's the way to show' em.  Don't take any crap off anybody.  

Especially me  

PS, I like the colors on this one too.


----------



## Nellieteach (Aug 13, 2010)

Toni,
As a "lurker", just had to tell you I enjoy looking at all of your creations. They are amazing in my eyes (and obviously in the eyes of many other IAP members)...beautiful...each one a unique creation.
Please continue sharing the fantastic photos of your gorgeous pens.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 13, 2010)

Keep sharing Toni - We'll let you know when we get too tired or too dizzy.


----------



## philb (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice!

As a wood fan rather than acrylics etc, I still think thats stunning! Great photography too!!

PHIL


----------



## wizard (Aug 13, 2010)

Toni,
That pen is beautiful ! Love the blue color. You have to teach me how to take such gorgeous pictures.
Regards,
Doc


----------



## louisbry (Aug 13, 2010)

Toni this is one beautiful pen!   It is my favorite one of your creations so far... there will be more and more I hope.


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 13, 2010)

Cool looking pen.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 13, 2010)

Holy cow!!! Toni that's another front page job! beautiful :highfive: :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner (Aug 13, 2010)

That looks awesome!  I really like the pattern.  Great colors as well!  Really nice design.


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 13, 2010)

1 word - AMAZING!!!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful -- if I had been tired, that would wake me up!

  -Barry


----------



## shawnmhill (Aug 14, 2010)

Gorgeous Toni. I never get tired of see your work. Keep it up. It makes me try harder. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful pen Toni!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 14, 2010)

I salute you. outstanding creation.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweet. Nice pen too!  :wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG!  How did I miss that one.  It's very hard to pick a favorite, "Toni Pen", but IMHO, this one is a major contender.  WOW!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 14, 2011)

*B.E.A.uuutiful* Pen!


----------



## OldReg (Feb 14, 2011)

Trippy! That blue is sweet!


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Tony
Great looking pen your work is defiantly getting better. You seem to raise the bar on each project you do. The photography is outstanding also. It is hard to critique your work and I know every creator wants to hear any and all feedback. The color and patterns are great I love the look of the 2nd photo you show on post #10. On your first post the thing that caught my eye was the lower barrel it has a straight line. It kind of looks like a seam maybe it was intentional part of the design or unavoidable. But that would be the only small critique I could up with. On the 2nd photo the same pattern is broken and not perfectly straight. Just my opinion straight lines unless they are intentional part of the design catches the eye.

Now I hope I don't get stoned and thrown off the forum for being critique.

Tony I love your work and it is defiantly top class. And I am sure you are your own worst critique as most artist are.

Keep up the great work
Bruce


----------



## ashaw (Feb 14, 2011)

Toni 
That is by far one of my favorite barrels.  You did a great job.


----------



## RMckin5324 (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG, that is amazing and just looks so right..........I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Toni (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for the complements, nice to see one of my pens from August re-appear on SOYP!! Thank you!!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 14, 2011)

Toni said:


> Thank you for the complements, nice to see one of my pens from August re-appear on SOYP!! Thank you!!


 

Blame me Toni!  :biggrin:  I was doing some research on here today.  It is a great pen!


----------



## Toni (Feb 14, 2011)

rkimery said:


> Toni said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the complements, nice to see one of my pens from August re-appear on SOYP!! Thank you!!
> ...



LOL I had a feeling thats what happened, nice to see it again! My dh turned it one of the first ones he did, I love this pen


----------

